# How do I cast this...



## The PenSmith (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi Guys,
Ever since the AAW Woodturning Symposium was in Tampa a few years ago I have always wanted to turn something like this. If you look closely you can see they are colored pencils grouped together and turned. I need to know what type of 'material' do I need to purchase to turn something like this. I assume it is some type of epoxy resin, I have used West Systems two part epoxy on other projects but I was not sure if that is good for this one. I want to be able to tint it black if possible.

One question would be what do I use to contain the epoxy as it is poured around the pens? I don't mind if it adheres to the pens so long as I can turn it away to get to the pens and a finish project.

If this is the incorrect forum please let me know and I will move it.

Suggestions?

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 29, 2014)

Stabilize then make a mold and cast in a pressure pot ? Very cool idea !


----------



## David Seaba (Oct 29, 2014)

I watched a video of where they made rings using pencils. He just used glue. But regular epoxy tinted black I would think would work just fine. Just lots of it.


----------



## ButchC (Oct 29, 2014)

Check out the website/video here

It doesn't really show how he casts the resin, but it looks like the vessel is turned first.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## The PenSmith (Oct 30, 2014)

ButchC said:


> Check out the website/video here
> 
> It doesn't really show how he casts the resin, but it looks like the vessel is turned first.



That was pretty cool, having never done anything like this before my question is more in the line of what do products do I use? I need a way to contain the resin, I guess a simple box made of wood that would be turned away after its dry? 

Any ideas?


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 30, 2014)

I found this article for ya...

http://www.boredpanda.com/pencil-vase-amalgamated-studio-markunpoika/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

